# Just found an injured pigeon tonight



## Debadoo (Apr 8, 2005)

I know nothing about pigeons (other than I like to feed them in the park!). But tonight, while walking home from the train, I saw this little fella just sitting there unable to fly. He attempted to fly when I reached down to him, but it appears that he may have a broken wing. Obviously I couldn't just leave him there, so now he's at home with me....in a box with a blanket, a bowl of wild bird seed and a bowl of water. I live in Chicago and am new to this area as well and I have no idea what to do. I cannot keep the bird (my apartment lease permits it) and would love to be able to give him to a shelter that could care for him. The poor thing hasn't eaten or drank. He just sits very still. I did not see any obvious injury. I really don't know what to do! Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little pigeon.
You might want to check on the home page of this forum we have a list of rescuers in several areas. I think it is under emergency treatment and care.
In the meantime keep the bird warm and if you could give him some water with an eye dropper that would be great. He might feel too sick and scared to eat, but hydration is important.
Also, if you have a heating pad to put under him, you can set it on low and put a towel on top. If you have no heating pad you can use a bottle, fill it with warm water and put it next to him, make sure it is not too hot.

Please let us know how he is doing.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please call one of the contacts on our resource list to see if they can assist you or direct you to someone in your area: http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

Terry


----------



## Debadoo (Apr 8, 2005)

The pigeon is still at my home and seems ok. I cant tell if he ate anything. I tried to give him water with a syringe and all he did was sneeze. I'm telling you though - I am not getting much sympathy from most people because it is a pigeon. I think this little guy is the sweetest thing. I called the Chicago Animal Shelter and they agreed to come get him...but after I asked them many questions it was revealed that all they were going to do was put him down. There are no rehabilitators in my area, but I found a nice woman on the list who would like to help. She is very far away from me however, but it might be the only route. I'll let you know what happens. In the meantime, I'm calling all kinds of places trying to get someone who will agree to help him and not just put him down. I think this guy deserves a fair shot. Thanks everyone.....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have noticed that rescued pigeons won't eat or drink while I am watching them. If you dip his beak in a cup of water (but keep his nostrils free) and hold him there he will probably drink on his own. It takes them a few seconds to understand what is required of them. 

I am very wary of giving pigeons water by syringe because it is so easy to drown them. They do not have a diaphragm so would not be able to cough the liquid up. If you do not know how to feed directly into the crop then the safest way is to put one drop at a time into the very fron of the lower beak. That way they know there is something there and can swallow. Always give fluids at room temperature.

Cynthia


----------



## Debadoo (Apr 8, 2005)

I found a vet that would take in the pigeon and rehabilitate him. I drove an hour and a half there and an hour and a half back. The vet already called me tonight to give me an update! She said that his wings are actually fine, but it's his neck that is misaligned. She thinks maybe he was hit by a car. He's a little malnourished, so they are feeding him and are going to keep him and see how he does. But...basically...if they don't feel that he is ok to be back out in the wild, he might have to be put to sleep unless someone wants to keep him. Unfortunately, I can't. I'm going to check back in a week to see how he is doing. He's the cutest thing (I have photos too!). Maybe someone here might know of a home for a little lopsided pigeon that can't fly?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Debadoo, 

Thanks for the encouraging update on this poor bird. If you can, please try to convince this vet that this birds life is valuable. Sometimes, well often they don't care about pigeons or doves, these birds almost seem to be a hardship even to THEM. A neck misalignment, sounds odd to me, and there could be more to this "diagnosis" than just that. Keep on top of the situation please and report anything suspect to *Cyro51*, Cynthia please.


Here on the board, we NEVER throw in the towel unless we are forced to cry uncle. Seriously, many times pigeons and/or doves or put down unecessarily even by the best minded people.


----------



## Debadoo (Apr 8, 2005)

This little bird's neck is sort of "twisted" which causes him to be off-balance. I did notice it myself and I didn't see anything "wrong" with his wings, but being a novice, I assumed "bird can't fly. Must be broken wing." I'm thinking maybe he flew into a window or a car. This particular vet really did seem to care and is a bird specialist. But I guess they can't KEEP him. They rehabilitate then set them free...but if he's not getting significantly better and is unable to exist on it's own, I guess they have no choice? They can't keep every injured bird that comes in I suppose. I've been reading up on pigeons courtesy of this site and have been reading about PMV, which sounds very serious. I'm no expert (yet! haha) but it didn't sound like this little fellow had that disease. His neck is off balance but he wasn't shaky at all. He is so sweet..would close his eyes when I patted his head. Very cute. I'm so worried about him. The vet said to check up again in a week and they will let me know how he is doing. She said he is pretty young too. Poor little guy. Keep your fingers (and feathers!) crossed!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Debadoo,

Yes, I see what you're saying in regards to the vets comments and suggestions. PMV is a possibility for sure and this often causes the twisted or contorted head syndrome. There are other things as well that can be the instigator of such balance problems. Again, I will strongly suggest that you keep Cynthia abreast of the situation as she is VERY experienced not to mention CLOSE by geographically. Thanks for caring as much as you have with this bird. You cannot be judged negatively for your actions in this case. 


Thanks again,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you found a vet to help the young pigeon .. very well done! Let's hope that the problem is due to trauma and that a full recovery is made. I would suggest that you try to make sure that the vet will offer to return to bird to you before euthanizing. We will do our best here to find the bird a good home as a pet if it isn't able to recover well enough to be released.

Brad, this pigeon is in the Chicago IL area .. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

So you're [email protected]!. Sorry folks, I was not reading for content like I should have been. 

Slinking into a corner with massive cobwebs now for protection and a "blanketing" effect  

Guess my late nights and excessive posts are catching up to me afterall. LOL Terry, you should be my manager 


PLEASE EXCUSE ME, DEBADOO, I am perhaps not following the thread correctly. I tend to get overzealous at times and it only comes back to haunt me in the end


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brad .. you do such an awesome job here .. don't worry about this little geographical misstep! And .. I'll betcha I got more cobwebs than you do <LOL>!

I find myself waking up at 3 AM saying "OMG .. that bird wasn't where I thought it was" or "OMG .. I should have suggested this or that instead". No rest for the wicked or weary (and certainly not the pigeon besotted), I guess ..

The Chicago area is a tough one for finding help for pigeons. Hopefully Debadoo will share the name, location, and phone # of the vet she was able to find. Our two lone Illinois resources are wonderful .. but tis obvious they can't be close to all the needy pigeons in Illinois. Dave D. is a longtime member and helper of pigeons and Gail N. is an awesome rehabber.

Anybody who wants to sign up, please e-mail me your information to [email protected]. See http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm for the info needed. You don't need to feel you have to be able to do all of the categories, so just help where you can.

Terry


----------



## Debadoo (Apr 8, 2005)

I called Gail N. and she gave me the name of a avion vet at the Merrick Animal Hospital in Brookfield, IL. The vet's name is Maryann....sorry I can't remember (it's written down on my directions which are in my car). I can get the info on here later on. But this vet seemed very good and very caring. And they will offer the pigeon to me before letting it go or euthanizing. I just am unable to keep a bird right now. But if it comes down to it, if I could find him a home, that would be great.

This little guy is just so sweet. Going to try to attach a photo...hope it works!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Terry,

That is AWFUL! LOL. I KNOW what you're saying though, and again I will mention, I'm not a rehabber. I am just a concerned samaritan trying to help people, help pigeons. I have to admit though, I've had similar dreams and they can be un-nerving !!  

All of us can only try to do the best we can in any aspect of pigeon welfare on this board. I know this, my medical knowledge comes mostly from books, word of mouth and cross referencing. I don't have your hands-on experience, Terry. 

I'm confident enough though, that through my trials and tribulations of having pigeons for many years now, I've acquired knowledge and understanding that wouldn't have been possible any other way. My pigeons teach me things every day and I practically "TALK" to them. I have countless pigeon books, spent hours memorizing techical terms but in the end, it all boils down to the almighty hands-on experience and long hours spent nursing the birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the pic and vet info Debadoo. I'm so glad you were able to save that precious little bird.

Terry


----------



## Debadoo (Apr 8, 2005)

Very sad news....the vet called me today to say that the little guy took a turn for the worse. He wouldn't eat and was very malnourished. Today he was lying on his side with his eyes closed. He had very green poo (I noticed that too) and he looked like he was suffering. The vet said she had to euthanize him.  I am so sad...I really hoped he would make it. But I was very impressed with the vet. She thanked me for bringing him in and was sorry he didn't make it. I really believe they did try. She said at least in his last days, he was warm and comfortable. We gave him a chance that he wouldn't have had if just left out on the street where I found him. In that I take some comfort, and the fact that he isn't in pain. But, I'll miss that little guy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry Debadoo. It sounds like you did find a very good vet and if Gail N. recommended the vet, then I know tis so. You did everything you could, and bless you for that. Thank you for all you did, and if you get the opportunity, please thank the vet also. Again, I am very sorry there wasn't a happy outcome here.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Debadoo, 

Very sorry to hear that it didn't work out You did all the right things and that is all anyone can do.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

*You did a wonderful thing.*

Hello there Debbie, this is J.C. Gregg's little sister.
I just wanted to say, you did all the right things and the little guy had everything he needed to go in peace.
And I'm sure he is in Pigeon Heaven watching over you.
Thanks for being so kind.
Many people would have just walked past leaving it for the unknown.
Please feel free to return here if you should ever have any pigeon questions, this is a wonderful site.


----------

